# Carb tuning on husky 350



## Sean McGillicuddy (Dec 30, 2013)

So my Husky 350 will shut down some times if I set it down between cuts.
Do I increase the low idle? 
Any tips?
Thanks
Sean


----------



## Fifelaker (Dec 30, 2013)

You can try but you may need to richen up the low side a little.


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 30, 2013)

Try adjusting the idle first and see if it solves the problem - if not, like fifelaker said, richen the low a bit as well. Are you finding any hesitation when you throttle up the saw? If so, richen the low as see how it responds. Cheers!


----------



## Bones (Dec 31, 2013)

Is the air filter clean ¿


----------



## NH_Wood (Dec 31, 2013)

Bones has a point - I assumed the basics were okay, but definitely be sure that air filter is clean. If a basic tune-up hasn't been done in a while - good time to do the easy and cheap stuff - new fuel filter, plug, check air filter and clean/replace, and check spark screen on muffler - all easy and pretty cheap - don't want to chase a carb issue if some other basics are not good. Cheers!


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Jan 1, 2014)

All good points.
I'm going to cheat!I'm driving by my dealer and he will give it a quick adjustment..Good PR!
Thanks
Sean


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 2, 2014)

can you even tune a H350 without special tools?  I am now assuming yes??  I love my lil 350 but thought is was kind of plug and play unlike my pro saw.  Any pics of where would be nice if you can take them.

Thanks


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 2, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> can you even tune a H350 without special tools?  I am now assuming yes??  I love my lil 350 but thought is was kind of plug and play unlike my pro saw.  Any pics of where would be nice if you can take them.
> 
> Thanks


I had a Zama carb this summer from a toasted 350 - carb had high/low adjustments with limiter caps - some adjustment possible. Cheers!


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 3, 2014)

Thank you NHW


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 3, 2014)

No worries Bob - does your 350 have the Zama carb with the red/white limiter cap combo on the H/L adjustments? I'm not certain if the actual screws are splined if you remove the limiter caps. Cheers!


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 3, 2014)

Not sure but I will take a close look the next time I take the cap off.  The only down side to this little saw is the screw on lid(no quick release) to clean the air filter.  That and it has always been COLD blooded from a cold start.  Pull, pull, pull and pull some more.  Bought is new with a Lowes gift card in 2007 I think if that helps but I will take a close look and if possible try and richen the low a touch if the option is available.

Beyond that this little saw is one serious cutting machine in a light weight package. Even with the 18" bar it pulls strong and eats. Great light weight limbing saw that keeps up well on anything up to around 10-15".  This was my only saw for the first few years and many, many cords before added the 036 and I have never done anything but add gas, oil and clean the filter.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 3, 2014)

I am not familiar with the 350 but it probably has limiters and needs a splined adjusting tool if you are up against the limiters.

Anyway, chainsaw tuning.

http://www.madsens1.com/saw_carb_tune.htm


----------



## BobUrban (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks FB -I actually have that tutorial saved in my favorites on my computer.  Found it on AS.  Master Mechanic has a really nice tutorial here on Hearth if you search his name.  Your link should be "stickied" here


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 3, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> Not sure but I will take a close look the next time I take the cap off.  The only down side to this little saw is the screw on lid(no quick release) to clean the air filter.  That and it has always been COLD blooded from a cold start.  Pull, pull, pull and pull some more.  Bought is new with a Lowes gift card in 2007 I think if that helps but I will take a close look and if possible try and richen the low a touch if the option is available.
> 
> Beyond that this little saw is one serious cutting machine in a light weight package. Even with the 18" bar it pulls strong and eats. Great light weight limbing saw that keeps up well on anything up to around 10-15".  This was my only saw for the first few years and many, many cords before added the 036 and I have never done anything but add gas, oil and clean the filter.



Bob - the 350 is a nice saw - lots of happy folks using them. I'd be surprised if you didn't have the same Zama carb, and I'd also be surprised if Bandit is wrong about the splined screws under the tabs - finally broke down and bought the tool - really nutty price for the tool on eBay (I paid almost $30 with shipping and it's a real poor quality tool), but too many saws and trimmers coming in for work that had splined screws, so had to bite the bullet. Cheers!


----------



## Pdesjr (Jan 4, 2014)

Love my 350 cuts great . but it is a little cold blooded. I just leave it on fast idle for a bit then it's ready to go


----------

